# vankjeff Soil Testing



## vankjeff (Jan 28, 2019)

I'm new here as someone sent me here to find out about testing my small yard's soil for the pH level after using Iron Sulfate to kill moss. He said that could somehow tell me how much iron I need to add to fix it. How can I test the pH level of a scoop of soil?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@vankjeff Welcome to TFL

I created a new thread for your soil. The first post in this thread has the info around how to find a lab and how to sample your soil. https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=3124

Based on a recent soil test results, I would not recommend using Waypoint California site. If you want to use Waypoint, then use their Memphis site. The shipping cost is the same (USPS small box) and the test are cheaper in their Memphis site.


----------

